# valve stem length for Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL



## eurorider (Jul 10, 2005)

What length should the valve stem on a tube be for the Cosmic Carbones?

Also, are there any other latex tubes with the correct valve stem length besides the Michelin Aircomps? It seems they aren't available.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*60 mm*

Continential makes a regular tube with the 60mm stem that weighs 55 grams. you can purchase them at www.worldclasscycling.com


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

*Vredstein*

Vredstein makes a tube with an 80mm valve. It is basically a 36mm valve with an extender put on it but the extender is likely glued. In any event, it is permanently attached. The tubes are not super lightweight and are a touch thick. However, they feel great and you do not have to worry about bothering with extenders, etc. Because you can screw down the valve, the tubes hold air excellently, as well as any other tube. Only tube I would use on my Carbones.


----------



## eurorider (Jul 10, 2005)

The Aircomp Latex are about 76-78 g each. If you knew what those Latex Vredsteins weigh, it would give me an idea of how much thicker they are.

If you were using the valve extenders that are included with the Carbones, would you choose a tube with a 36 mm valve or a 60 mm valve? If you chose 60 mm, would you still require the Mavic valve extender? How much length does the Mavic valve extender have?


----------



## Anti-gravity (Jul 16, 2004)

eurorider said:


> The Aircomp Latex are about 76-78 g each. If you knew what those Latex Vredsteins weigh, it would give me an idea of how much thicker they are.
> 
> If you were using the valve extenders that are included with the Carbones, would you choose a tube with a 36 mm valve or a 60 mm valve? If you chose 60 mm, would you still require the Mavic valve extender? How much length does the Mavic valve extender have?


I would just use regular 36mm tubes and the valve extenders if I were you. One of my teammates runs Carbones with 36mm tubes and keeps one of the extenders in his seatpack (he believes it improves aerodynamics without them attached ). You'll have an easier time finding tubes at a local shop if you rely on the extenders. You can of course just keep the extenders attached to the valves all the time.


----------



## eurorider (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks for the answers everyone!

There's also the Deda Tre D'Aria latex tubes and they have a 32 mm valve stem. Will they also be long enough for the Carbones?


----------

